# How can I make M & P longer lasting?



## scout (Mar 9, 2009)

Has anyone ever added anything to  M &  P so it will be harder and longer lasting? I was wondering about beeswax or stearic acid.  I am using the goat milk SFIC base and am very satisfied except for the fact that it melts away so fast.  Also, would letting it set and dry out help any?


----------



## topcat (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Scout - Tabitha and I think Pepperi and Deda are MP experts, but until they chime in I can give you my opinion.... :wink: 

Beeswax will make MP harder but too much can decrease lather.  Try no more than 1 Tablespoon per pound of base.  It is the nature of MP to be what it is....to allow it to be meltable the added ingredients also create a softer soap.  I embrace it and enjoy the fact that I can try different soaps out frequently!  Allowing the soap to dry out well on a draining dish between uses will also help with it lasting longer.  If you keep it out in the air to dry out more before use, all it will do is attract moisture from the air to its surface.  HTH!

Tanya


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 11, 2009)

I actually add jojoba oil to clear bases because although its liquid, jojoba oil is actually liquid wax. To opaque bases I add olive oil. Why that works I'm not sure but it does. And like tanya said do not add more than 1 tablespoon per pound of base. I only add 1 tsp of cocoa butter, 1 tbs of shea or mango butter. Have fun experimenting!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 11, 2009)

Make sure you allow your soap to dry between each use too. Don't allow it to sit in a pool of water or allow the spray from the shower head to run over it.


----------



## scout (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys.  I am going to try the jojoba oil as soon as I can order some.  Tabitha I am forever after my husband and son to keep the soap put up so it will dry. MEN! They think I am slightly crazy about my soap.  Maybe I am (just l little).


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 11, 2009)

I work with the elderly, and many don't put their soap in water at all. They wet the rag, rub the DRY soap acrosss the rag a few times & put the bar of soap away for next time. It's something they learned during the depression.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 15, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I actually add jojoba oil to clear bases because although its liquid, jojoba oil is actually liquid wax. To opaque bases I add olive oil. Why that works I'm not sure but it does. And like tanya said do not add more than 1 tablespoon per pound of base. I only add 1 tsp of cocoa butter, 1 tbs of shea or mango butter. Have fun experimenting!



How well does it lather after you've added butter? I experimented with some cocoa butter in goat milk MP and it doesn't lather at all. Perhaps my mistake was I added too much - 1 T in 4 oz.   I wish I had seen this discussion before I started messing around.

Or it might have been the oatmeal and honey.  :roll: 

I have so much to learn.

Do you only add 1 tsp of cocoa butter per pound? Is it one tsp or 1 T of mango butter per pound? How much of jojoba oil do you add?

Thank you.


----------



## scout (Mar 15, 2009)

My understanding is you can add 1 tsp of additive per 1 pound of base before it starts affecting the lather. I have an order coming tomorrow and I am planning to experiment. I looked up stearic acid on the wsp website and under reviews people said they had added it to m & p to make it harder and it worked well. I will let you know what I find.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you for the information.

I have about 1 lb left of the GM base left. I think I'll melt it and throw in one bar and try again. Or maybe I'll try it in a shea base. I have some stearic acid so I'll try adding a little of it, too.


----------

